# Canadian Steel! (let's see yours)



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

It is kind of embarrassingly that I grew up in northern British Columbia, not far from the bridge to nowhere (tm) and then across Canada, but I only have one Canadian bike. I've posted it before and still haven't gotten around to the needed resto, but at least I have a slightly better picture. This was the personal bike for Bushpig #2, Brenskin Bagdonis and now donated to my hoard. He and I went nuts designing our perfect rides between 1988 and 1989. His bike has a lot of the features we wanted, right down the the Ibis-clone paint.

So here is my Canadian bike. In the future I hope to have a lot more like Rocky Mountain Wedge and Tantalus, Brodie, DeKerf, Off Road Toad, and even humorous lugged Marinoni's. So, if you've got'em, post 'em!










p.s. Canadian Ti and Al is welcome too!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Rupert?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

hairstream said:


> Rupert?


Terrace

http://maps.google.com/maps?f=q&hl=...46,-128.885422&spn=0.284532,0.683899&t=h&z=11


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Been through on my way up 16 to catch the ferry to K town (quite a ways from mid-town, no?). I spent the mid 80's up there saving sinking fishing boats when I was a kid. By the way, the rear axle is actually 130 spacing. Miss-listed. Looks like BE has new 135's listed, though.

...and now back to BP's normal Canadian Steel post.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

My 87 Blizzard. I have the bull moose bars but they're too wide and I don't have the nards to cut them. Seat post is in the bike room too, not sure why, I shined it up and never put it on. (I have something to do tonight now) Plenty more Rocky's but I'll get to it later.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*rocky(s) and cove*

1991 hammer and a 91 Ti bolt along with a cove


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> My 87 Blizzard. I have the bull moose bars but they're too wide and I don't have the nards to cut them. Seat post is in the bike room too, not sure why, I shined it up and never put it on. (I have something to do tonight now) Plenty more Rocky's but I'll get to it later.


I really dig this one! Let's see more. (and yea, don't cut that bullmoose down)


----------



## newhollowpointer (Dec 17, 2004)

*Ok You Hosers!*

Bring Em On!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*posted before but here you go...*

My Blizzard and my Hammer.....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> My Blizzard and my Hammer.....


So glad to see that Blizzard built up. I dig that bike!


----------



## stan4bikes (May 24, 2006)

*I think BP would like this one too....*

I gotta get off my butt and build this up.....


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

stan4bikes said:


> I gotta get off my butt and build this up.....


That is looking pretty good. Definitely build 'er up.


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

I can get in on this fer sure. My DeKerf, its been many things and is now in linbo on it's way to being an off-road touring bike:










1996 Sovereign. Crack fixed, cable guides changed/removed, disk mounts added, powdercoated the blue of the bike that broke my back, and updated components where needed.

Then:










Now:










This bike is a big deal to me as it was my first serious set-up post injury. It's fast and I like it, it's got the best of both modern and oldish. It may one day be restored if I ever feel I have enough money and time to feel like spending them on my bikes looks. Oh, I long for that day.


----------



## kb11 (Mar 29, 2004)

Not sure if this qualifies as Canadian steel but it was only available in Canada and has a Rocky Mountain decal  Anyways, I know this is a favorite of Fillet Brazed :smilewinkgrin:


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

old school CD square crown tuning fork.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

89 Brodie Romax. Fillet brazed by the man himself.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Both sets of pictures are at least 4 years old, but I stil have them and ride them.

My brodie climbmax




























Now that it is no longer my beater bike, i should put the 140 syncros stem back on it.

Full description

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=7399&highlight=brodie+climbmax

My dekerf










The fork has since been replaced and it no longer looks like a christmas tree.

Full description here

http://forums.mtbr.com/showpost.php?p=18898&postcount=37


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

top_ring said:


> 89 Brodie Romax. Fillet brazed by the man himself.
> 
> View attachment 405407


So awesome. ...


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

donk said:


> Both sets of pictures are at least 4 years old, but I stil have them and ride them.
> 
> My brodie climbmax
> 
> ...


Do you have bigger pics? Those bikes looks sweet!


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Here is an early 90s Vertex. This was abandoned at a place I used to live. Decent barn find.


----------



## Baulz (Sep 16, 2005)

Dekerf TeamST softail.

Any idea what year this was made? It has the ti stays.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

*Syncros 10 year Anniversary Group*

Dont know how long this closed Ebay auction link will be visible but here is an incredible group for the right Canadian Frame:

http://cgi.ebay.com/Syncros-10th-Anniversary-case-Ultra-RARE-NOS-NIB_W0QQitemZ170251292328QQihZ007QQcategoryZ56197QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem#ebayphotohosting

Anybody have a build that includes these?


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

hairstream said:


> old school CD square crown tuning fork.


Well, those sure got better looking over the years - square tubing on a DeKerf?


----------



## ttper (Aug 29, 2008)

Is Norco Canadian?

https://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=450660































[/QUOTE]


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

ttper said:


> Is Norco Canadian?


NORthernCOmpany - oh yea!


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

... and all this time I thought my square crown tuning fork was cool. My bad.

That NORCO is representin' strong, though!! Very cool.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

A 1989 Stratos that I used to own. Rocky's first aluminum bike, and the bike Cindy Devine won gold in the downhill and bronze in the slalom at the unofficial1989 World Championships.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Nice. Do you have a close-up of the rear brake?


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

My 93 RM Equipe (before and after) Nothing period correct about this. Just used as a commuter and easy trail rides with the kids.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

bushpig said:


> Do you have bigger pics? Those bikes looks sweet!


weather permitting i'll try to shoot some pictures over the next few days


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

hairstream said:


> Nice. Do you have a close-up of the rear brake?


Yes.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Thanks. I think my next bike will be Canadian.


----------



## logbiter (Dec 30, 2003)

*'nother norco -'96 TNT*

nothing special about the build really, old pic here. It's now got avid ultimate levers & tri-align's on it and no bar ends on the white bros ti bar.

Anyone know who built the TNT's? Prestige ultralight tubing TIG welded. Dem Canadians know how to build a nice riding mtn bike though! :thumbsup:


----------



## slowride (Jan 13, 2004)

edited


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

1990 Hammer, before and after. Awsome riding bike, very fast.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> 1990 Hammer, before and after. Awsome riding bike, very fast.


Sano resto.


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

Has anyone ever talked to Toby at Toby Cycle Works in Vancouver about everybody he built for?

I talked to a bunch of folks when I was up there that said most of the top end bikes and prototypes were were built by him during the 80s and 90s. As I understand it Toby is mostly doing just general welding work these days.


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

My '96 Blizzard



My '94 Tibolt (for the Canadian market as the decals are orange).


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Just picked up off Craigslist. Nice fillet brazed custom 1990 Rocky Mountain Tantalus with custom stem and straight blade fork also fillet. This bike was made by Derek Bailey. I'm pretty stocked, I worked at Rocky Mtn back in 1991 and had the chance to meet Derek and witness him building some fine bikes. My camera skill are pretty bad, the paint job is amazing in person (too bad for the bad touch up and the decals).
Also the price was very low. Thought I would share.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Nice pick up. I'm jealous.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Yeah, that red Tant is pretty bad ass.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Me too! That is an amazing bike and definitely a white whale for me.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Can't you just say you paid through the nose and it has a big dent in the tube somewhere? Please, more pics more pics. That is a Tantalicious.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Thanks for the responses, I Paid $157.20 that's $200 Canadian  well worth it if you ask me. And yes there is a small dent in the top tube but not bad at all. I have been looking for a nice rocky for a while, it means a lot to me. I Love the saddle too.
That's all the pics I have.


----------



## hairstream (Apr 20, 2008)

Well done. Ride the heck out of it and enjoy.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Anybody see that prurple NOS OffRoadToad frame on Ebay a few years back? Man, I was close to buying that. Was hoping to see it here.

-Schmitty-


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Schmitty said:


> Anybody see that prurple NOS OffRoadToad frame on Ebay a few years back? Man, I was close to buying that. Was hoping to see it here.
> 
> -Schmitty-


There have been a couple that I recall...both of which I think have made there way here and posted up at least once. Gotta do some ORT searches though.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Rumpfy said:


> There have been a couple that I recall...both of which I think have made there way here and posted up at least once. Gotta do some ORT searches though.


I don't think it ever got posted here. Looked a lot like the prurple Toad in the bigger thread. I think it went for $800. Nice size, never built up. Damn.

Here's what Paul Brodie is up to:

http://www.flashbackfab.com/

-Schmitty-


----------



## islander (Jan 21, 2004)

I was talking with the Tantalus seller as I've been looking for a nicer Rocky for a while, and it was a tough call not to pursue that fillet brazed beauty. Glad to see it went a good home and thanks for sharing the pics here.

These bikes are hard to come by, but lately it seems to be getting easier. Perhaps the downturn is going pan out well for collectors ??


----------



## Can-Am (Jan 23, 2009)

*Norco Sasquatch*

One more Steelie , hope this works i haven't tried uploading yet .
Norco Sasquatch , bought new at Deep Cove Bikes in 1983 iirc. i'll see if i can 
dig up the original invoice . 
More details to follow.


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I've got an 1983 Mikado Kamikaze, same parts basically as that Sasquatch but a different frameset in some important ways (like the american BB shell with a bolted in adapter to take euro BBs, and the gussets under the downtube behind the headtube). It came with original deer-head shimano derailleurs, Takagi XT crankset with all Al rings, alloy rims, dia-compe brakes, suntour shifters, etc. I got it almost all complete and still need to restore it but I'll part with it maybe to another canadian collector. Its kinda small for me and I already got myself an all original 1984 Rocky Mountain FatCityFlyer that's in near-mint shape. Crazy ass seatpost though...nearly THREE inches of adjustable offset but absolutely zero tilt adjustment. The frame has a really short toptube length too. I suspect it was based on a BMX Cruiser design with different dropouts and spacing for 15 speeds.


























Oh and since I've mentioned it... my FatCityFlyer... I've changed to some NOS Joe Murray Maximum Kevlar 2.2 tires since I took the pics, and I'm still trying to figure out some period grips to replace the damaged stock ones. I might just go with Magura Corkies or some Oury's maybe.


















Plus everyone knows about my 1988 R.M. Thunderbolt already afterall...


















There's also my 1987 R.M. Turbo which I'm in the process of rebuilding, this is how it was when I got it 18 months ago...










And then there's my custom painted Oryx Team XC frame, and this is how a friend had it built (he painted it, rode it twice and then sold the frame to me, the wheels to a friend of his, etc).










Then I have two True Norths, both late-90s frames... one a XC frame and the other a one-off urban frame (Hugh Black has only ever made TWO such frames and the other was intended for jump/freeriding riding as I recall). I've built the XC frame and its one of my loaner bikes currently, I haven't yet built the urban frame and would probably sell it if I found the right buyer.


















and while I don't own them anymore but this is how they looked when I sold them...

early 90s TeamChance (it was a canadian framed version of a Fat Chance, BC made frame semi-authorized by Chris Chance to test a lower-cost model for export sales)...










mid-90s Breezer Sky (another canadian-only model)...










1991 R.M. Hammer










Think it was a 1992 (hazy on the year, figured it out in the past before I repainted it and now forgotten it) R.M. Fusion










and there are still others I could post but some have there own threads already like THISone.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

I don't want to bring the quality of this thread down, but I have a 1983ish Norco Stubblejumper in storage somewhere. I'm tempted to find it and SS it. I think it's in fairly good shape.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Throw up a picture. It would be nice to see a bike pic instead of all the whining responses in the threads that are domintating the top 4 out of five threads.

I'd like to see her dude.


----------



## sho220 (Aug 3, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> Throw up a picture. It would be nice to see a bike pic instead of all the whining responses in the threads that are domintating the top 4 out of five threads.
> 
> I'd like to see her dude.


x2....lets see it! :thumbsup:


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Gimme some time. I've got to pull it out of my ma's basement and god only knows the anxiety attacks I get when I visit the old bat. But I'm on it. I'm on a mission from god.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Can-Am said:


> One more Steelie , hope this works i haven't tried uploading yet .
> Norco Sasquatch , bought new at Deep Cove Bikes in 1983 iirc. i'll see if i can
> dig up the original invoice .
> More details to follow.


That looks like the big, less-ghey, brother to my Stubblejumper.

Anyway, I want to turn my Stubblejumper into a single speed cruiser type bike. I have a newbish question for anyone who can offer advice. I would like to replace the chrome v-bar handlebar/stem with something a little more modern, maybe even some riser bars and a short stem if I can find something cheap. But I question whether the head tube of bikes in 1983 are the right size. Any handlebar and/or stem advice for a 1983 Norco?

buster


----------



## utahdog2003 (Jul 8, 2004)

*Hey!*

I'm loving the pictures, but I just gotta say...

Every night I go home and search "Brodie", "Toad", and "Rocky". Along with my other addictions, "SDG", "Altek", and "Deore DX". I punch these searches so much I've singlehandedly skewed eBay's suggested related search list.

My point, and I do have one...is...doesn't this thread sort of work to increase the popularity of these frames? Should I be crushed that Bushpig has singlehandedly quadrupled the number of folks outside of BC who actually know what the hell an Off Road Toad is? Certainly the number of people searching auctions and want ad listings for "Romax" is going to increase by a factor of ten!

Haven't you guys just 'outed' my frame before I've even found it in the first place?

I expect an apology...or at the very least, to be pelted with stones. Please begin.


----------



## Buster Bluth (Sep 11, 2008)

Hey! Where'd you get THAT?


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

For the love of God would someone please post a Wedge and put me out of my misery?


----------



## CLONG (Nov 2, 2006)

Not a mountain bike, but it is Canadian steel. Made in Quebec by Procycle. Re-purposed for dirt.


















Thanks for looking.

C.


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

sorry off topic

maybe somebody can help

i need a 1990-94 mountain & beach offroad toad frame in 16-18..............thx thx


----------



## The Beater (Aug 17, 2008)

*Tnt*

Hey Logbiter

Norco built the TNT's they were second down from the team issue at the time. I had one until about 2000 when I broke the frame. Norco replaced it free with their best steel hard tail at the time which was a Rampage. I loved my TNT and wish I could of kept the frame.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

Recently given to me by a pro-roadie friend of mine (he owned it from new and it had sat in his garage for many years), was going to use as a daily-use beater, but now might restore. Any and all info on this bike accepted gratefully.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*I really gotta finish this....*

My '87ish Moulden is so close....I gotta get it done.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

How do you figure 87ish? The wishbone would make it 89-90ish or later.


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

bushpig said:


> How do you figure 87ish? The wishbone would make it 89-90ish or later.


I was just going by an answer in a previous post..."My 145 is from 1989. Jim build 30-40 bikes a year so this is probably an 1987 or 1988. I was working at Jim's shop at the time ".....oh...that was you 

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=348410&highlight=moulden


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I was smokin'


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

mechagouki said:


> Recently given to me by a pro-roadie friend of mine (he owned it from new and it had sat in his garage for many years), was going to use as a daily-use beater, but now might restore. Any and all info on this bike accepted gratefully.


May be a 94/95 judging by the extra material on the head tube and 4130 decal. Super nice welds. Very nice score.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

kikaha said:


> sorry off topic
> 
> maybe somebody can help
> 
> i need a 1990-94 mountain & beach offroad toad frame in 16-18..............thx thx


Yeah, you and everyone else. Good luck!


----------



## da'HOOV (Jan 3, 2009)

*huh?*



bushpig said:


> I was smokin'


then or now?.....or do you remember ? :skep:


----------



## Blizzard-93 (Mar 13, 2009)

Just brought this out of hibernation a couple weeks ago. 1993 RM Blizzard.


----------



## stefan9113 (Aug 4, 2008)

*Birth of a DeKerf Team ST*

Hi all,

here you can see and read a full docomentation from a DeKerf Team ST. Chris DeKerf have imake for me an Picturereport. At the middle of thes report he gave me the instuktion of his work. A lot of english text, but german too.

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=387748

by Stefan


----------



## MAX LLOYD (Jan 8, 2007)

My early 2000 Team SL with modern parts!
Thanx Max


----------



## jitenshakun (Aug 21, 2008)

bushpig said:


>


Awesome! I worked at Hardcore when Jim Moulden was still making bikes.

Those were the days... :thumbsup:


----------



## BrodieFreak (Apr 12, 2009)

These are my Brodie's:

'90 Sovereign
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1092/medium/DSCN3694.JPG

'93 Sovereign
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1092/medium/DSCN3786.JPG

'94 Expresso
https://gallery.mtbr.com/data/mtbr/1092/medium/DSCN3718.JPG

More pics in my album


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

'94 TiBolt


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

jitenshakun said:


> Awesome! I worked at Hardcore when Jim Moulden was still making bikes.
> 
> Those were the days... :thumbsup:


When were you at Hardcore?


----------



## bigkraut (Mar 20, 2009)

I used to live next door to Jim, he made me a frame and had it painted Parks Canada Green wish I still had that thing.
Hardcore used to do most of the service on my bike.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

You lived right near me than. (you are referring to Jim's apt on 99th st?) I was on 98th.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Some Canadian bikes from Vancouver museum's Velo-City exhibition.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

1 more


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

More please!


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

That's pretty much all they had for VRC. Okay there is one more I guess but it's a beam bike.


----------



## Schmitty (Sep 7, 2008)

Thanks so much for that! Finally some high quality VRC content.....


-Schmitty-


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

sansarret said:


> That's pretty much all they had for VRC. Okay there is one more I guess but it's a beam bike.


Is this exhibit happening now at the VAG? I might need to make a trip downtown.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

At the Vancouver museum.

1100 Chestnut Street
Vancouver, BC

www.museumofvancouver.ca


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

I will have mine tomorrow.


----------



## colker1 (Jan 6, 2004)

what are the benefits of raising the downtube?:skep: and then adding another chainstay/ seatstay/ chaistay..?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

colker1 said:


> what are the benefits of raising the downtube?:skep: and then adding another chainstay/ seatstay/ chaistay..?


It facilitates your bike crumpling in half when you hit your first jump. Since jumps are dangerous, this is a safety feature, since you will want to avoid them.


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

My '95 Blizzard


----------



## Farmfield (Jun 27, 2009)

Oooh, that Bill B-frame is a beauty... Weirdest thing I've seen in a while, but still a beauty...

That last Blizzard looks like it's a jump-bike now, if so I'm impressed it holds up... Or maybe I shouldn't be? Just feels like the old steel frames couldn't take that kinda abuse, but I might be totally wrong here...


----------



## beepbeep (Sep 3, 2006)

It's not really a jump bike, more of a cruiser, I'm too old for serious jumping  

The frame is very impressive though, beautiful ride. I've owned it from new, we've been though a lot together, still my favourite bike :thumbsup:


----------



## kikaha (Feb 11, 2007)

my new babys...........................





looking for a offroadt oad and a pair mid 90th hubs made in canada for my dekerf


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

Really old school....


----------



## LARRYJO (Aug 7, 2007)

Not really retro but i did use some retro parts for the build.
It will be getting a Dekerf Tuning fork and all retro parts this winter.


----------



## spuzbot (Sep 30, 2009)

A *"humorously lugged" *Marinoni - I'm original owner ['87] - ride it a lot - came with some of the *'worst' *ideas of the time [bio-pace, Ubrake under the chainstay] - still one of my favorite rides.


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Sweet bike! Close up of the "humor" please.


----------



## Roadsters (Jul 7, 2008)

Several people ion this thread have mentioned the Off Road Toad, built by Rod Kirkham. I lived in Vancouver from 1978 to 1992, and Rod is an old friend of mine. Here's some trivia for you. Rod used to race a Yamaha TZ-250 at the old Westwood road course, which is how we met. In 1980 (when I rode an all-Campagnolo Super Record, nickle-plated Dave Moulton criterium bike), on one of my regular visits to Randy Cunningham's shop at the time, Varsity Cycles, I saw that someone had moved to Vancouver from the States and then decided to leave their eighty-pound 1946 Schwinn WZ there to sell. I bought it, and started riding it around town. Rod really dug that bike.



sansarret said:


> ...fillet-brazed custom 1990 Rocky Mountain Tantalus with custom stem and straight blade fork also fillet...made by Derek Bailey...I worked at Rocky Mountain back in 1991 and had the chance to meet Derek and witness him building some fine bikes...


I remember meeting Derek. Maybe you remember Ted Pierson, who painted the Ritchey frames at Rocky Mountain in Richmond, BC in the 1980s. Ted had an original, chrome Cinelli B that I convinced him to buy from my good friend Lorne Atkinson.

_- "Chrome Dave"_


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

What kind of tubing is that Marinoni built from? Columbus, but the OR had a gray decal. Is that SP?


----------



## themanmonkey (Nov 1, 2005)

bushpig said:


> What kind of tubing is that Marinoni built from? Columbus, but the OR had a gray decal. Is that SP?


Not if that's a 31.8 downtube. The rest could be SP I guess. The sticker is most likely just a general Columbus decal. Marinoni wasn't/isn't all that strict with sticking to proscribed tubesets.


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Bushpig; did you ever determine what the mystery Rocky Mountain frame was with the pump peg?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

bagpipes said:


> Bushpig; did you ever determine what the mystery Rocky Mountain frame was with the pump peg?


No I didn't. Definitely a weird bird. That bike lives in Europe now.


----------



## spuzbot (Sep 30, 2009)

*... marinoni 'humorous' details ...*

Hey - a few detail pix of the things that may/may not make the Marinoni humorous - the tubing is in fact SL & was used because they didn't know whether they were going to continue with MTBs & they had these sets in the shop - when I visited them in 89, they said that it hadn't been a good experience & weren't sure where they were going - the lugs were for the same reason - this bike is #44 of 75 made - the frame is chromed & then painted.




























The headsets were also a bit silly - Shimano 600 with the fluted nuts - road stuff, but I gotta tell ya - it hasn't given me a bit of trouble in over 20 years of pretty good abuse.










The U-Brake, while a really great brake [imho], should never have been put under a chainstay - if it's dry, great, but in the wet & muck [especially DH] never mind, it ain't even slowin' you down let alone stoppin' .










The stem was also 'road' - a very lovely NITTO quill that worked OK but just didn't feel right - I swapped it out for a Tioga T-BONE, which was a pretty good stem in 87 - the brake levers were the long Shimano's & I swapped them out for some shorter ones that I still find perfect for my hand size.



















Anywho, I hope this hasn't bored you all to tears - while these bikes were somewhat OFF, if you get my drift, they were kinda neat & have enjoyed owning this one & riding the crap out of it - doug


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

Here is my "98 Norco Rampage 853 Frame with Ritchey Dropouts, sorry about the pic, only one I have at the moment when it was hooked up to my wind trainer and set up for commuting duty and taken with my laptop:


----------



## byknuts (Aug 9, 2008)

Awww, THAT brings back memories!!
I had one of those rampages, much abused (even missing paint by the headtube as the previous owner thought there was a crack in the frame, and burnt the paint off, only to find no crack)
Built it up as the wife's first real mtb about 6 years ago, then when she moved to full squish we sold it off. One of VERY few bikes I really regret getting rid of as it's her nostalgia bike.
I'd love the chance to reunite her with an old friend, if you decide to dump it could you let me know? :thumbsup:


----------



## bagpipes (Feb 3, 2007)

Is that a British Norco? I could swear the drivetrain is on the wrong side.:crazy:


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

bagpipes said:


> Is that a British Norco? I could swear the drivetrain is on the wrong side.:crazy:


Nope it's regular  the picture is reversed from using the laptop for some reason. I bought the bike a couple of years ago from the original owner, I love the frame, I would love to get it repainted some day. Does anyone know if it was factory paint or powder coated? I intend on keeping this one, I wanted to build up a new AM bike and the wife said one of my bikes gotta go, bye bye custom DH bike hehe


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Thanks for the Marinoni pics!


----------



## smac (Sep 25, 2009)

*Proper Pic, well kind of....*

Ok, here is a pic of the Rampage with a proper camera, still in the bike dungeon though so lighting is meh:


----------



## canuckinboston (Aug 7, 2009)

I've also posted this on retrobike. Here's my restored 1993 Catalyst. I have lusted after a handbuilt Brodie for almost 2 decades and got lucky on craisglist last summer. It's now my daily commuter.


----------



## saucey (Jul 17, 2008)

DeeEight said:


> I've got an 1983 Mikado Kamikaze, same parts basically as that Sasquatch but a different frameset in some important ways (like the american BB shell with a bolted in adapter to take euro BBs, and the gussets under the downtube behind the headtube). It came with original deer-head shimano derailleurs, Takagi XT crankset with all Al rings, alloy rims, dia-compe brakes, suntour shifters, etc. I got it almost all complete and still need to restore it but I'll part with it maybe to another canadian collector. Its kinda small for me and I already got myself an all original 1984 Rocky Mountain FatCityFlyer that's in near-mint shape. Crazy ass seatpost though...nearly THREE inches of adjustable offset but absolutely zero tilt adjustment. The frame has a really short toptube length too. I suspect it was based on a BMX Cruiser design with different dropouts and spacing for 15 speeds.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Regarding your repainted fusion, looks beautiful. I have a pre-1988 rocky mountain tantalus that I would love to repaint. Could you suggest a place to have it done?


----------



## 805MTB (Jul 4, 2010)

damn sansarret, that's cleannnnn...love the finish on the bb area


----------



## rocketboy2000 (Aug 25, 2010)

*the green tractor*

mid-90s expresso a gift from a girlfriend... anything from my stumpjumper that could fit got moved over (aka dx). the rest pure pacific northwest. used exclusively for expeditions through neighbors flower gardens.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

That looks great.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*My Norco Team Issue...*

its a great riding bike. So compliant in the rear and lively handling.


----------



## mechagouki (Nov 30, 2007)

That's nice, I've seen an 853 tubed Team before - didn't know there was a Logic tubed version.


----------



## edouble (Apr 16, 2004)

*I have had several 853 bikes....*



mechagouki said:


> That's nice, I've seen an 853 tubed Team before - didn't know there was a Logic tubed version.


None of them have ridden as good as this bike. My Tange Prestige UltimateVoodoo Bizango is also livelier than any 853 bike I have owned.


----------



## vintageman (Oct 1, 2009)

*dekerf and rocky*

'94 Dekerf and early Rocky Titanium


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

vintageman said:


> '94 Dekerf and early Rocky Titanium


I'm not usually a Rocky or a Ti fan...but i'm diggin' that bike. Great build on it. :thumbsup:


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Yeah, seconded! That Rocky Mountain Ti looks great.


----------



## VernDog (Jan 17, 2004)

*My RM Ti bike*

Recently refinished..


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

93 Mountain


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

Awesome.....but quick! photoshop out that stand!


----------



## uphiller (Jan 13, 2004)

Freaking radical. Love the Paul brakes F + R. How does that fork work?
More pics wanted.


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

uphiller said:


> More pics wanted.


Ok.

Build day.



















A few more from that afternoon.




























Switched to rigid for something to do. A bit on the quick side, Needs a corrected Tuning Fork.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

*Ufo*


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

*Syncros 1991*


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

*Rocky Mountain 1991*

Derek Bayley


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

*1994 Rocky Mountain TiBolt*


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Jupke said:


>


Thats well done there! :thumbsup:


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

I almost got myself a Ti bolt a month ago.


----------



## Jupke (Mar 14, 2007)

Thanks guys. Happy to contribute to this fine collection :thumbsup:


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

*Brodie Esxpresso Frame and Fork*

Anyone see this auction?
Cool bike!
17 Bids and $843
http://cgi.ebay.com/ws/eBayISAPI.dl...kes&rt=nc&si=spIhQpP%2F11pav2OOj2R10ngnFVM%3D


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

the furry cup runneth over.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Anybody hazard a guess what the deal is on the crank set in the lower right pic? Adjustable arm length?


sansarret said:


>


----------



## yo-Nate-y (Mar 5, 2009)

The caption says: "Syncros parts. Titanium forks and the world's lightest hollow nivachrome crankset aren't available yet in Japan."

The red text on the first page says: "It might be due to the loud hard rock playing, but Syncros parts are full of spirit."


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

Jupke said:


> My '96 Blizzard


That Blizzard looks like it has pretty modern geometry for a '96. That's a nice looking bike and I'd like to pick up one of those frames.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

*Brodie Romax*

Saw this chained up and had to take pics and thought I should share.

A full fillet brazed Brodie Romax from 1988 or early 1989. Of most interest is the gatorblade, it has raked legs with tange prestige stickers.

Despite being a city beater, the paint is original, with only a few bad rusty spots.

I wanted to leave a note offering to buy but did not have a pen. Found a pen and paper and went back but it was gone.


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Post this in the Blue Collar Classics thread. Cool bike.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

jeff said:


> Post this in the Blue Collar Classics thread. Cool bike.


Just looked in that thread, it has been posted there before, a night time shot.


----------



## donk (Jan 28, 2004)

Found my syncros stem and set the bike up properly. 

1989 Brodie Climbmax
Repainted in 1995 by Beeks Custom Finishing
GAtorblade replaced in 1996 due to a steer failure.

Parts highlights

Syncros stem and seatpost
Brakes - Pauls's front, grafton rear 
Nukeproof superfly hubs
Ritchey logic crank
Cooks Bros ti bb.


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

just dug this out of the basement - have a few projects on the go and am thinking this will be one for the new year

brazed brodie - no serial # (perhaps the paint is to thick on teh BB)

need to either settle on a set of syncros forks or dig dig and dig some more to find another gator blade - any thoughts, is it worth waiting for a brodie fork?


----------



## gm1230126 (Nov 4, 2005)

jeff said:


> Anybody hazard a guess what the deal is on the crank set in the lower right pic? Adjustable arm length?


Guessing adjustable arm length for different riding terrain or perhaps for tandem application?


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

Marinoni Moose, circa 1985. I'm sorting out the fit for a dirt drop build, so it's not much to look at right now, but the geometry is interesting, long stays and plenty of rake on the fork. Columbus tubing, roller cams on the forks and chainstays, nice lug work, and I love the 'Italian flag' fade paint job. I have no idea what the original build was like, the only parts left when I bought the frameset were the brake calipers and one Mavic crank arm.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I love some Canadian Steel!


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Here's some. Rocky mountain frames.


[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/dyeywAeD_EBEore_6aiED7D-RjtF4JPwqtgBjxlzhvM?feat=embedwebsite]

From Shared
[/URL]


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

talking about canadian steel...this is still original....1990 Blizzard.










best

Moritz


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Nice, true classic Rocky Mountain. love it.


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

that moose is special


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

My 1994 Off RoadToad, purchased frame new in 94, raced it hard for many years, still the only Mtb I own, still ride the hell out of it , classic Canadian steel ! Thanks Rod where ever you are !!!


----------



## Shogun700 (Jun 15, 2009)

hardtack said:


> My 1994 Off RoadToad, purchased frame new in 94, raced it hard for many years, still the only Mtb I own, still ride the hell out of it , classic Canadian steel ! Thanks Rod where ever you are !!!


Cool bike!

Welcome to the forum, if you look around long enough, you'll probably find you need more than one MTB.....


----------



## hollister (Sep 16, 2005)

marley mission said:


> an overpriced - however nice - vintage miele


read the stickies new guy


----------



## marley mission (Nov 25, 2011)

hollister said:


> read the stickies new guy


????


----------



## eastcoaststeve (Sep 19, 2007)

hardtack....

awsome ORT....can you shoot some "better", "bigger" detail pics?

sweet cranks too!


Steve


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

man thats megatron!!!! sweet ride


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

rocketboy2000 said:


> mid-90s expresso a gift from a girlfriend... anything from my stumpjumper that could fit got moved over (aka dx). the rest pure pacific northwest. used exclusively for expeditions through neighbors flower gardens.


man thats a sweet ride!!! love it !!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)




----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

Hot!


----------



## hardtack (Dec 4, 2011)

Oh that's Rediculous !!! Man alive what a ride! If I had a time machine I would go back and scoop one up , and one of every other classic bike on this site ;-)


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

gm1230126 said:


> Guessing adjustable arm length for different riding terrain or perhaps for tandem application?


Adjustable length. It was the first iteration of the cranks, before they were readily available. They tossed them into some ads early on and eagle-eyed folks spotted them. Never went to production that way (as far as I know).


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

[URL=https://picasaweb.google.com/lh/photo/6qjMftXb7KARwfBMJnpjFLD-RjtF4JPwqtgBjxlzhvM?feat=embedwebsite]

From Shared
[/URL]


----------



## umassracer (Aug 3, 2007)

*Great Brodie!*

Sweet Sovereign! Is it a 16/17" and is it for sale?
Just posted on a WTB on PB in search of a steel Sovereign or Expresso (17" or 16")



ShiverDC said:


> just dug this out of the basement - have a few projects on the go and am thinking this will be one for the new year
> 
> brazed brodie - no serial # (perhaps the paint is to thick on teh BB)
> 
> need to either settle on a set of syncros forks or dig dig and dig some more to find another gator blade - any thoughts, is it worth waiting for a brodie fork?


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

did i post here already? can't even remember..... my 1990 RM Blizzard


----------



## awun (Jul 22, 2011)

DFA - Really enjoyed your build photos and the Golf!:thumbsup:


----------



## ducktape (May 21, 2007)

This bike is still a work in progress, Brodie Kinetic (2001 I think...originally a blue colour scheme). When I got it was just the frame / fork / cranks.



















In the mail is an SS kit, some brake line, seat post and a 34T chainring.

From my measurements it's a 19" frame but the geometry seems smaller than most frames that size...in particular the reach (tt length). The sizing seems to suit me pretty well so maybe down the track some better upgrades will be warranted (wheels are really old, fork is the original manitou sx and stem / bar are some cheap old ones I had). For now I just want to get it going and rideable!!!

Feels nice and light compared to some bikes I've had!


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

this frame was found in dumpster behind Bikes on Broadway in 83. was ridden by B on B mechanic for a while then hung in garage till I got it as is in 2012. I looks like it was stolen at one point and badly splatter painted. It has the brazed Ritchey bars and a Ritchey decal but it has a crappy fork which looks to be orig with frame. My best guess is that this one of the Japan tig welded Ritchey's that were rejected by Tom and ended up at B on B. ????


----------



## jeff (Jan 13, 2004)

That's what we call patina.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe that your Ritchey is a first/second year Fisher Montare.
End of '83/'84.
:thumbsup:


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

I guess I can add my Norco Sasquatch to this thread. 










anyone happen to have any old Norco decals laying around? I really wish I could find the head badge for this thing...

J.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

rismtb said:


> this frame was found in dumpster behind Bikes on Broadway in 83. was ridden by B on B mechanic for a while then hung in garage till I got it as is in 2012. I looks like it was stolen at one point and badly splatter painted. It has the brazed Ritchey bars and a Ritchey decal but it has a crappy fork which looks to be orig with frame. My best guess is that this one of the Japan tig welded Ritchey's that were rejected by Tom and ended up at B on B. ????


Wow this huge early frame cleaned up really good. Hard to believe that Japan welded this frame. Excellent brazing.


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

rismtb said:


> Wow this huge early frame cleaned up really good. Hard to believe that Japan welded this frame. Excellent brazing.


Why? Some excellent bikes comes out of Japan.


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

I believe Fisher bikes put out a green one like my bike in the above pic and a pink/red one as seen on the fork steer in late '83... Mine is also a large...22" 'ish seat tube. 
My bike seems to be all stock, except for the tires, judging from the pedals on the dumpster bike, as mine has the same....I thought they had been replaced. 
I guess a rebirth from a dumpster to lovingly rebuilt in Canada would count as "Canadian Steel". It does look good raw.:thumbsup:


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

I'm curious about the paint colors as I do see some green over the red/pink on the raw bike...
Does anybody know?
Maybe the red/pink was late '83 and green was painted over for '84?
Although my buddy had a gray/silver Montare he though was a '84 of which he bought new.

I asked CK but he said he was "not an expert", who else would be?
Go fish.
:thumbsup:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I would guess these two bikes were made at the same factory around the same time Ritchey split from Fisher could be from the same order with different decals. Mine was green& a maroon colour ser # H03369. Is your # similar?


----------



## PiasRoller (Sep 7, 2012)

You maybe correct...I found this a while ago and bookmarked it.
Here is the link to the article.
home.comcast.net/~cyclofiend/bikes/Montare83.html
And here is a little blurb from it or just search '83 fisher images. Couldn't post the pic.s from it for some reason so I just took a screen shot.

{The Montare was the first production frameset through "MountainBikes". "Designed by Tom Ritchey" appears on the right chainstay. (the following year had "Designed by Gary Fisher"). Plenty of clearance in that frame, eh? The photo above left was probably pretty early on, as it still had the big motorcycle brake levers. At some point, I realized that they had a crack running through them, so I upgraded to some other levers."}.

From this I assume that my green bike is an '84 (says GF designed on the chainstay) and do believe that yours could be a '83 by judging from the paint color on the fork steer.
I was not aware that Ritchey put out any tig welded bikes this early.
I could be missing some of the points of the thread though....?
P
:thumbsup:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*OK back to Canadian steel well er Japanese*

87 Norco Bigfoot behind big brother Sasquatch.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I spoke to Pippin Osborne today and he believes this bike was tig welded at the Toyo factory 1982 by a young apprentice by the name of Chris DeKerf working under the eyes of Tom Ritchey himself I will ask Chris myself. A Ritchey frame welded by a Canadian in Japan. Now thats Canadian steel!


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

would that be true of all Norcos of that era? my '84 Sasquatch looks a lot like your Bigfoot, and used to have the same head badge...

J.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Sorry the Chris DeKerf comment was in reference to the old tig welded mtb that was found in a dumpster in Vancouver. The ser # 4H00336 say's Canadian lugged for export Ritchey.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

There were ALOT of Japanese bicycle manufacturing plants in the early 80's I think Norco's were made at the Nishiki parent Co "Kawamura" which was probably welded in Japan before Norco's were made in Tiawian


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

ah, gotcha. my mistake. (I was really quite confused, actually, as the norcos don't look anything like ritcheys!)

J.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

My first mtb bike was the Sasquatch and it wasn't cheap in 81. I remember exactly $790 [drained my bank acc] had to have it the second I saw it. My buddy bought a Maruishi MT18 on the same day and we off roaded those first mtbs everwhere toured with racks, rode same crazy stuff until I saw my first Ritchey then there was nothing else. Fond memories of my Norco, that was the beginning of something more life altering than Rock & Roll.


----------



## Jayson44 (Aug 12, 2005)

there's a Maruishi AT-15 at a pawn shop near my house. looks to be in good condition...bullmoose bars, nice blue paint...I haven't stopped to actually see what components are on it, but I think he's asking only $75 for it.

J.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

rismtb said:


> I spoke to Pippin Osborne today and he believes this bike was tig welded at the Toyo factory 1982 by a young apprentice by the name of Chris DeKerf working under the eyes of Tom Ritchey himself I will ask Chris myself. A Ritchey frame welded by a Canadian in Japan. Now thats Canadian steel!


If this is true, I'd like to hear the story. If you talk to Chris please tell us what he says.
Thanks.


----------



## mauricer (Apr 15, 2011)

1990 Rocky Mountain Blizzard

Best regards

Moritz


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

classen said:


> If this is true, I'd like to hear the story. If you talk to Chris please tell us what he says.
> Thanks.


Chris replied promptly&#8230;..{gotta love the customer service} saying he did work at the Toyo factory only for a month and he wasn't welding Ritchey's. He confirmed it was a Japanese production bike this one for Canadian export and others that were identified in the MountainBikes catalogue as production frame sets selling for quite a bit less. The tig welded frames sure ride different than the fully brazed bikes that were sculptured. Both nice just one is over the top. R


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*83 Canadian Ritchey ser 4H00336*

I think I will name this one T Rex, its so big. nicest tig welded bike I have seen.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Pictures might help


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

cool handlebar!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Anybody have full bike shots of one of these? 1989(?) Rocky Mtn Team Blizzard.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Anybody have full bike shots of one of these? 1989(?) Rocky Mtn Team Blizzard.


From the '89 catalogue.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Anybody have full bike shots of one of these? 1989(?) Rocky Mtn Team Blizzard.


And I assume you saw this one, courtesy Retrobike.


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Much obliged Geoff. I had seen the first, but missed that second colour shot.

Do you recall if the entire extended seatpost area was sleeved (as this picture suggests)?


----------



## Jeroen (Jan 12, 2004)

mainlyfats said:


> Do you recall if the entire extended seatpost area was sleeved (as this picture suggests)?


Im not an alterego of Geoff. Seattubes always had those extensions.


----------



## BurntMonkey (Jan 27, 2013)

GonaSovereign said:


> From the '89 catalogue.


Love this frame! Rode one in the mid-90's while living in Morocco...and then I bought a Dekerf. I dig the lineage!


----------



## mainlyfats (Oct 1, 2005)

Jeroen said:


> Im not an alterego of Geoff. Seattubes always had those extensions.


I know they are extended, I can't recall if the seat tube was sleeved at the top tube / seat stay junction. But thanks anyway not-Geoff !


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Rags to riches*

very very close to the 1st overnighter.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

mauricer said:


> 1990 Rocky Mountain Blizzard
> 
> Best regards
> 
> Moritz


I think the 1990 was the balls, but the 1988 (I think) with the front and rear u-brakes was even cooler. I love those Sycros forks.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

that rocky is beautiful...very nice!


----------



## thebronze13 (Jan 10, 2011)

My Rocky "Experience"


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

The old Blizzards had a brazed on collar at the top of the extended seatpost. Not sure I'd call it sleaved though.


----------



## halifamous (Apr 21, 2013)

ducktape said:


> This bike is still a work in progress, Brodie Kinetic (2001 I think...originally a blue colour scheme)!


I think it is a 2000, the 2001 Kinetic was Aluminum. Definately not as nice a riding bike as the Steel versions.


----------



## delronious (Apr 29, 2013)

First post with a couple canadian steeds.

First a Mikado Coureur de Bois (havent been able to find any info on this model):



My rocky mountain thunderbolt:


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Flex stem + suspension fork....brutal. That Thunderbolt deserves better. Put a Syncros Powerlite fork on it!


----------



## delronious (Apr 29, 2013)

Rumpfy said:


> Flex stem + suspension fork....brutal. That Thunderbolt deserves better. Put a Syncros Powerlite fork on it!


agreed! where might I find one of these forks? ebay is no help whatsoever.


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

delronious said:


> agreed! where might I find one of these forks? ebay is no help whatsoever.


Timing and patience. Could take years to land one unless you want to flash some good coin to coax someone out of theirs.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

Rumpfy said:


> Timing and patience. Could take years to land one unless you want to flash some good coin to coax someone out of theirs.


Quite true. I had been looking for a set of Syncros Powerlite forks for over a year when I missed a NOS 1" specimen in the retrobike.co.uk for sale section. I logged in, saw the for sale advert, and immediately responded, but was a few minutes too late. The seller (from Holland) had just committed to sell to someone else (from Canada).

Here is the tempting photo from the original advert.










I obtained the username of the buyer and thus began my persistent (but polite) campaign to convince the new owner that these forks rightfully belonged on my rektek. It was about another 10 moths to a year before I finally convinced him to sell to me.

Here they are on my back porch:










and finally on the rektek:










keep hunting. There has to be a set out there for you.:thumbsup:

Just not the ones on my bike.:nono:


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

Man you were on a mission. I am curious as to how much patient persuade cost?


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

very cool bike


----------



## delronious (Apr 29, 2013)

I love the bike and that fork looks fantastic!


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

Any more pictures of the Rek-Tek? who made it for reckless? It looks amazing. Thanks.


----------



## Saddle Up (Jan 30, 2008)

94 Fusion,nothing fancy, just a good solid ride. The Fusion is still a bread and butter bike for Rocky and a lot of Canadian bike shops.


----------



## BILL E (Apr 13, 2011)

Not mine, but on display at a VanCruisers show and shine in Richmond BC last week.


----------



## classen (Oct 7, 2009)

sansarret said:


> Any more pictures of the Rek-Tek? who made it for reckless? It looks amazing. Thanks.


The RekTek was made by Chris Dekerf while at Rocky Mountain. Many gory details in this thread:

1989 RekTek - Canadian Content | Retrobike


----------



## Mountain Cycle Shawn (Jan 19, 2004)

BILL E said:


> Not mine, but on display at a VanCruisers show and shine in Richmond BC last week.


Wow, Mountain Cycle forks and disc brake. That's cool. The elastomers look a little sacked out.


----------



## sansarret (Mar 17, 2006)

classen said:


> The RekTek was made by Chris Dekerf while at Rocky Mountain. Many gory details in this thread:
> 
> 1989 RekTek - Canadian Content | Retrobike


Awesome job, Thanks for the link.


----------



## IMCDNvShadow (May 17, 2013)

*Brodie*

My 88 ClimbMax......


----------



## Jeremy907 (May 23, 2013)

*'89 (?) Kuwahara Savage*

ThiS is my daily driver.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

IMCDNvShadow said:


> My 88 ClimbMax......


Sweet ride! It's all about the headtube.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

*Proctor Townsend*

Don`t see too many of these. Small custom builder out of Edmonton, Alberta.


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Cool bike! Very clean aesthetic. It might just be the angle of the pic, but the fork/head tube looks pretty steep in relationship to seat tube....do you know the geo?


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

Sweet Proctor! The grey is sweet too.


----------



## MERK26 (Aug 31, 2009)

apat13 said:


> Cool bike! Very clean aesthetic. It might just be the angle of the pic, but the fork/head tube looks pretty steep in relationship to seat tube....do you know the geo?


Yeah, the angle of the photo is enhancing the effect. Geometry is unknown, but after a short ride it seemed quick steering but not twitchy...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*Not sure of the year*

CL purchase today, what caught my eye were the levers for another build. And the seat that looks like I could fall asleep in it. If anyone out there knows RM Blizzards a year would be nice to know. When I was talking pics I noticed the cracked rear hub shell all the way around. Dura Ace to boot. Never seen that before. Tisk tisk shimano. And what were we thinking cutting down bars like that. I am sure it was a courier thing because in Vancouver the first bike messenger was around 81 and they were all on MTB's. A lot of fierce racers came from downtown.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*very early Peugeot MTB the model name "Nevada Series"*

Canadian Peugeot. by ProCycle {Quebec} made in Canada with mostly French groupo. Sachs deraileur with bash guard,{don't see to many bikes with those even shimano had those guards but few riders ordered them. Kindda a good idea but looked kidda geeky. power shifters and "dual" sachs drum brakes. But has freewheel with nice Stronglight cranks. Sorry I will have more pics later


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

I guess I can answer my own question I noticed the owner scribed initials and the date that looks like 84'.


----------



## sdsyver (May 8, 2013)

Thought it was a 96 turns out to be a 97 thanks to the fine folks in here for posting pictures. I just returned it from a life of civic duty as a grocery getter to a fun machine. It is still running on the original bottom bracket, headset and hubs, all of which are still smooth as silk. Upgraded the stem, bars and seat. Also replaced cassette, chains front sprockets and tires. Forgot how much fun this bike was!! :thumbsup:


----------



## kellyjk (Oct 3, 2008)

*88 Blizzard*

Here is my 88 Blizzard


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

I love the 88 Blizzard.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*85 sherpa*

this chap said he bought the bike in 85 and rides everyday&#8230;.on the poodle paths in Richmond. This was Rocky Mountain's first production model. He said it is all orig except for rear derailieur.


----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

Look how long those chainstays are! Awesome bike.


----------



## Max Hc (Aug 13, 2005)

Here´s my 1998 Dekerf Generation


----------



## apat13 (Jun 19, 2006)

Nice DeKerf man...that bike looks all sorts of fun!


----------



## iveto1983 (Aug 2, 2013)

*93 Altitude*

It's a rubbish pic and not a final build, I just wanted to get it rideable first.



I bought it as a frame only, with a stuck bb, on ebay.co.uk. It has Syncros ti post and bars, Raceface ti stem and I-Beam cranks.

I may have to change the stem, it's an aheadstem with a short quill inside. It doesn't clamp all that tightly, I can feel it flexing...


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

yikes you want to change that setup…..that ti syncros post sweet piece. If you could get a proper matching stem that would greatly improve the ride/look. Nice bike


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

see below


----------



## ShiverDC (Mar 6, 2008)

went out of town and found this guy  - ohh the fringe benefits of work ! not sure if I attached the brazed brodie in the collection (wrong stickers of course on it) - also have a couple sovereign's on the herd


----------



## maxima66 (Nov 13, 2010)

*RM and DeKerf*

Good Morning
Here´s my 1991 Rocky Mountain Blizzard and my 1995? DeKerf Generation.
Greetz Markus


----------



## girlonbike (Apr 24, 2008)

Very nice. I really like those Dekerfs. Kind of odd that outside of Canada, not a lot of people in the US have them. Seems like they are more popular in Europe.


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Just completed (except for a U-brake that has me baffled) 1989 Brodie climbMax.
20.5" frame with fresh paint and decals.

Cheers!


----------



## Mike E. (Jan 5, 2004)

Found one on CL...amazingly enough.
Grabbed it....even more amazing.
Swapped it for my size.
Stripped, powedcoated and new decals.

Pretty happy


----------



## datmony (Jul 12, 2012)

Every bike in this thread is so ridonkulous!!!


----------



## awun (Jul 22, 2011)

Sweet!


----------



## awun (Jul 22, 2011)

hardtack said:


> My 1994 Off RoadToad, purchased frame new in 94, raced it hard for many years, still the only Mtb I own, still ride the hell out of it , classic Canadian steel ! Thanks Rod where ever you are !!!


Love Your Bike man!


----------



## DFA (Jan 26, 2004)

Forgot about this thread.

The "rented mule" for when I need a Brodie fix and don't want to get the Sovereign dirty.










Replaced the one I sold in 95. Found a first gen AMP fork for it since the build. On the to-do list.










Built in Whistler, so honourary Canadian.










Found on Kijiji. One of 5 Euphorias built by Jim Best. Redoing it in WI parts (cranks, BB, derailleurs, and RS disc wheels w. AMP calipers).










Another Kijiji find, with one of the weirdest parts mash-up I've seen. On the list to redo.










Another odd Kijiji find. Aluminum Gardin. On the to be built up list.



















And my recently completed murdered out (or as my buddy would say, black on black with black accents) resto-mod SS hot rod. Note to self: remember to get the acetone out and get rid of the stupid logos on the tires. Manager at the LBS said to remove the S and change the L to a D. Uh, no. Funny, but still no.


----------



## rismtb (Dec 11, 2012)

*87 Blizzard*

not the team model but has the fillet brazed stem as an upgrade. A very well loved bike ready for adoption. If this looks familiar it was pictured on retrouk site 6 years ago.


----------



## az29okg (Apr 21, 2010)

Here is my 1996 Norco Team Issue bike (brought as a frame only back in 1997). I'm currently using it as a spring/fall wet weather commuter bike. I'm thinking of rebuilding it, but can't decide whether to rebuild it back to 1996 configuration or use modern 10 speed components.


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

1991 Brodie climbMax


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## Buddysnack (Jan 30, 2013)

whoarrior said:


>


Great collection. You just need a Romax


----------



## noose (Feb 11, 2004)

*2004 Norco VPS Trail Fluid 3*

2004 Norco VPS Trail Fluid 3 Medium Frame
Giant Connect 730mm 25mm rise handlebar
Giant Connect 70mm stem
Giant lock-on grips
Wellgo MG-1 pedals
Kenda Kinetic 2.35 tires


----------



## UMMADUMMA (Oct 11, 2006)

you need a Cameron!!! or even better a Full Floater Cameron!!!




UD


----------



## whoarrior (Jan 10, 2005)

Original mid 90s setup.


----------



## yuri (Mar 17, 2004)

*Canadian steel...*

1997 DeKerf Team WCS - used a lot and still going strong...









The Team WCS beside my matching Prodigy..









And my True North CX...









In fact all of these bikes are used regularly since new!


----------



## lolapal0oza (Oct 2, 2020)

I'm here to resurrect this old thread, hoping someone can tell me more about my bike!
I am the lucky owner of what appears to be a rare bicycle; the Norco Stubble Jumper - aside from this forum, there are literally only a few other hits on the entire internet about it. I even called Norco and they couldn't tell me much. I've had other people tell me I'm just making up the name haha.

My dad bought it in Edmonton in what he seems to remember as 1983 or 1984, and after decades of living in his garage, it is now mine!
It has since been updated with a new drivetrain, more city-oriented tires, and new brakes.

Anybody have any leads?


----------

